# Blogging - does anyone know please?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

First of all - I am on wordpress. Does anyone know what the correct response to a pingback when I have linked between pages is? It comes through as a comment, and to begin with I was approving the comments as I thought I needed to do that. The only trouble is that they then show up on the comments pages and look a bit weird as they just give the first line or so of the other post? So, the question is - do I approve them? Or if I dont' approve them, will it change the efficiency of the link in soem way?

Second question - does anyone use webgains? I signed up to it as there is a company with them that I would like to link to sometimes. But I can't figure out how to get the links. It doesn't help that my computer doesn't seem to like talking to webgains very much, but even when I get to my page, I can't see what programs I have joined, or how to get the links?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have stopped approving the pingbacks for the exact same reason. They appear to be comments and they look silly. I don't know if that is the right thing to do or not, but for the time being it works for me.


----------

